# Turkey Camo



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wasn't sure where to put this topic, figure turkey is considered upland game so ended up here... 

Just looking for other turkey hunters opinions about what camo they prefer for spring/fall turkey hunting in Utah(specifically southern Utah mountains area). If you have any other turkey hunting info, please either pm me or just post below also!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I use the ghost camo


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I wear whatever I have that's green. But my gun is max4. I don't think it's a huge deal. The idea of camo was to break up your outline and shadow. I'd just make sure your hands and face are covered.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info, that's the kind of info I'm looking for!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't think camo really makes any difference. Any sort of earth tone, drab colors are good, IMO. But it's easier to find camo than earth tone, drab colors to hunt in.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Any Camo that matches up with your surrounding is good. But when I was a kid we did not have camo and we hunted in what we had. Most important thing with a Turkey is not to move. I killed many a Gobbler back in Mississippi wearing blue jeans and a plaid shirt. Just had to be still in a good set up spot and be patient!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

+1 on what ram2h2o said on being still. Turkeys have great eyes - if you move and they see it, they're gone! Any camo that is drab and helps break up your outline will work.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Anything in the Brown color.


----------

